
I overslept because iOS 14 disabled my alarm - dewey
https://annoying.technology/posts/e82ff3bde8b225e6/
======
xlii
Interestingly enough, nothing like this happened to me, and I'm using exact
same features as OP. Bad luck I guess.

However, it reminds me about some other situation that I'd like to share as it
amuse me to this day.

Some time ago I was traveling to my clients city. I was provided with a flat
of one of coworkers who - at the same time was delegated elsewhere. So that
was kind of AirBnB but it was all "paid" by company (in a way, that he got
compensation and I had place to stay).

I went to sleep fairly late and barely shut my eye when at 2am his Android
tablet started to ring. I have no idea what was up with it, was it default
alarm or some custom one, but there was no way for me to disable it. None of
the physical buttons worked and every touch interaction spawned the lock
screen through which I couldn't get past. On top of it, the sound was getting
louder and louder. It didn't ring for 20 minutes when the police came
knocking. Someone complained about the noise. I said that the device isn't
mine and I'm only taking care of friend's flat and that there is nothing I can
do about it. Showed device to them, we fiddled together with it but couldn't
turn it off neither. Police wanted to hand me a ticket, but that wasn't easy.
I was foreigner so they had to collect on spot. Once they confirmed that they
decided to not make me any troubles and asked me to try and to muffle the
tablet.

After 3h of constant noise it seemed like device decided to stop ringing by
itself.

Since I was awake full night, I took day of and notified the client that it's
either hotel for me or I'm going back home, cause I decline to be in the same
place as the dreaded device to which they agreed. That almost was the end of
the story, but week later I learned it wasn't end of it.

Coworker, the owner of the device (who refused to provide me with the code,
since it can't be that bad), came back to his door which kicked out by the
firefighters. It seemed like neighbors called the police again day/days later.
Police couldn't get in but they heard the alarm so they called the
firefighters who assuming that one of the smoke alarm went off decided to
break in to find only ringing tablet.

To this day I rather not being woken up than suffer through the Alarm from
Hell.

~~~
parliament32
I find it hard to believe you couldn't engineer a solution to muffle the
sound. Assuming holding down the power button to turn it off didn't work
(like, you know, every other phone and tablet ever) you could shove it under
your mattress, in the freezer, put it in a ziploc and submerge it in the
tub/sink, go throw it in the trunk of your car, stick it in a parcel and mail
it to the owner...

~~~
blensor
Or since it's already a while back when headphone jacks were still a thing,
plug in your headphones. Although they might take damage from that sound

~~~
TheGallopedHigh
Headphones don’t make a difference on iOS, both the external speaker and the
headphones play the alarm. This might be the case for Android too.

------
shazzzm
For one of my first phone interviews, my motorola had a helpful feature where
it would mute notifications during a calendar event. Since I'd put the
interview in my calendar, it put the phone on silent so I missed the call!

~~~
bemmu
My old Nokia phone had a few feature I discovered during my first class in
front of a new professor. I turned off my phone at start of class, but little
did I know that the Nokia will ring the morning alarm even if your phone is
off.

It was very loud in the quiet classroom, he gave me a look of “now I hate
you”, and I didn’t even try to explain that actually, the phone is off.

~~~
nixy
I had the exact same problem as a 12 year old kid, only I was in assembly
where Auschwitz survivor Emerich Roth was telling us about his hardships. He
stopped with annoyed patience and waited for me to silence the alarm before
continuing. I don't think I've ever felt so bad.

------
FearNotDaniel
The whole site is an amusing and satisfying read, mostly because it's
reassuring to know I'm not the only person who is really bothered by these
kind of little UI niggles.

I particularly love the one where a German insurance provider insists on
ignoring the point of the 'I' in 'IBAN':
[https://annoying.technology/posts/8b0e0f1083d21073/](https://annoying.technology/posts/8b0e0f1083d21073/)

[For non-europeans: the first two characters of an International Bank Account
Number are the ones that identify the country; if they really wanted to insist
that only Germany-registered bank accounts are allowed, there are more
intuitive ways to validate that.]

~~~
prox
Does anyone know the daily WTF?
[http://thedailywtf.com/](http://thedailywtf.com/)

It’s Error’d articles are so much fun, and have been going on for ages.

~~~
corobo
Oh man I forgot about that site when I lost all my work bookmarks changing
jobs! Think my favorite was the coal story

[http://thedailywtf.com/articles/special-
delivery](http://thedailywtf.com/articles/special-delivery)

Edit: The real daily wtf is that they're still on http

~~~
Kye
HTTPS works, but they don't do a redirect.

[https://thedailywtf.com/](https://thedailywtf.com/)

~~~
corobo
I came in via search engine. If they're not redirecting then it might as well
be off.

~~~
brlewis
Yeah. I'm concerned that a malicious actor might MITM their site and serve
content that's less funny.

~~~
corobo
It's a "wtf", not the end of the world. Cheers for the snark tho

------
vbezhenar
Those people installing new OS on day one are my heroes. I applaud them for
their heroic effort to find all bugs, so I can install it few months later and
have good experience.

~~~
ChuckNorris89
The real question is why doesn't Apple have enough Testing and QA to catch
stuff like this? It's not like they can't afford it or they need to suport a
bazillion possible HW configurations like Android and Windows. They design and
own the whole product stack from silicon to OS so poor QA is inexcusable here.

Edit: if you're down voting my statement could you please elaborate why?
Thanks.

~~~
GiorgioG
QA is becoming an endangered species. As a software engineer I despise that my
end users are my beta testers. Only a handful of times in my career have I had
the luxury of a QA team and they were worth their weight in gold.

Of course business doesn't care, all they see is cost centers. Who cares if
the bug count is 10,000 or 200, right?

~~~
KMnO4
I once had a manager that, when asked why we don’t hire a QA team, said, “We
don’t need one because we have really good engineers”. :/

~~~
GiorgioG
Or my favorite: "We don't need QA because we have unit tests!"

~~~
SilasX
My post on kicking the can to the extreme:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9775799](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9775799)

------
hn_throwaway_99
I think this is also a good example of how "smart" technology is infinitely
more fragile than "dumb" technology. I had a similar issue way back in the day
with the first iPhone, where there was a bug if you had something pop up with
a modal alert in the middle of the night the alarm wouldn't go off because
only one modal at a time was allowed.

I've had a couple similar experiences since, and because of that I always set
a simple "dumb" alarm clock whenever I have something important I need to get
up for. It has literally _never_ had an issue, simply works exactly how I want
it, every time.

~~~
buzzerbetrayed
Exactly.

One time my father in law had a bunch of people over to watch an outdoor movie
on his new projector. For sounds, he got a Bose smart sound bar with a few
companion speakers that connect to it wirelessly. There wasn't a wire in sight
besides the power cord.

Well, needless to say, there were sound issues because each individual speaker
needed to be connected to the wi-fi, which wasn't great because we were out in
the back yard. Almost ruined the whole night.

Luckily I had a 100ft ethernet cable and we were able to move the router out
to the backyard. It fixed the issue, but only after an hour long delay. I
couldn't help but think how much nicer it would have been to just have some
good old fashion dumb speakers connected with speaker wire to a receiver.

~~~
m463
I've seen this same scenario happen _so_ many times with:

\- trying to start a video conference _without_ installing anything

\- trying to share a screen

\- heck, trying to start a videoconference at all

\- hooking laptop to projector at a conference

------
Farbklex
Ah, a disabled alarm. Classic. Let me tell you about my Samsung Galaxy Note 8
tablet.

I always used a flip cover with a magnet which automatically puts the device
in standby when it's closed. The tablet was always closed next to my bed as an
alarm clock. After some time I noticed, that my alarm apparently didn't work.

Turns out, that an update introduced a new feature: Closing the flip cover
will automatically snooze the alarm. Problem is, that it also prevents an
alarm from even starting, when the cover is already closed.

Later they realized that it's a bug and disabled it again.

------
rbanffy
The other day I missed my 1:1 with my direct manager because I was in Zoom,
sharing my screen with a colleague and Zoom dutifully suppressed alerts, from
the calendar, and the increasingly frustrated messages from him on Slack,
while I was "presenting".

Thank you, Zoom.

~~~
arethuza
I've seen very unfortunate things happening when someone _doesn 't_ have
notifications disabled when giving a presentation so I don't think this is a
bad default.

~~~
taneq
Maybe the issue isn't with the default notification behaviour in a
teleconference program, but with the expectation that someone should always be
instantly accessible via zoom/slack/what have you during work hours.

(I mean, yeah, the meeting was presumably scheduled but the manager could have
phoned or texed.)

~~~
CGamesPlay
Your argument seems to be that he should be instantly available on his
telephone but not on zoom or slack? Seems like you're just shuffling the
problem around.

~~~
wheybags
I think that's pretty reasonable. Most people at the end of the day are
available whenever via a phone call. But if you use it for something trivial,
they will be pissed. Seems like a decent system to me.

------
Hnaomyiph
I exclusively use the bedtime alarm and it did not disable itself for me. I
only learned that it moved from the clock app to health app after it woke me
up and I wanted to change the wake up time.

~~~
hnarn
Same here, the "bedtime alarm" went off as normal this morning and it's what I
use to wake up every morning. I updated to iOS 14 yesterday evening. I wonder
what differs, maybe the model or some other factor like whether you have other
alarms at all (even disabled).

~~~
stinos
_" bedtime alarm" ... it's what I use to wake up every morning_

Non-native English speaker here: doesn't bedtime refer to the time you go to
bed, not the time you have to wake up? I mean, I was reading "bedtime alarm"
and thought "so people these days use an alarm to tell them when to go to bad?
crazy times" but then that shifted in "wait does an application use a rather
confusing term for something as common as getting out of bed?"

~~~
hnarn
There’s two parts to the alarm and it isn’t consistently called “the bedtime
alarm” by Apple to my knowledge. The first part is the “bedtime” alarm (it’s
time to go to bed!) and the second part is the wake-up, which makes it
slightly different in that and other ways from a normal alarm.

~~~
stinos
Ah, that makes sense, sort of.

------
pea
One of my favourite things about the old blackberrys was that the alarm went
off... even when the phone had 'run out' of battery! seriously awesome
feature.

~~~
kilroy123
Wow really? Did all of the models do that? I don't remember that feature.

~~~
carlmr
Almost all the old phones i had did that, also my old Siemens.

------
rednum
Eh, that's nothing, few friend of mine had issues where Android would
sometimes not ring alerts. Why? Who knows, maybe some weird bug that
manifested itself in some combination of system settings and phone firmware.

I have multiple devices so I usually set alert on home phone + work phone if
it's something really important like a flight at 6 AM; but if I were to use an
alarm clock everyday I'd probably buy the simplest one I can find for few
bucks.

~~~
seventhtiger
I stopped using Samsung's clock alarm for this reason. It's quite hard to
figure out as a heavy sleeper whether actually only 1 of my 5 alarms went off
or I was just sleeping through them.

One day I just stared at the clock app, not ringing, as my alarm time came and
went. At least validated all those times I've doubted myself.

Downloaded AMDroid now. Much better, and much more customizable, and it turns
out I never actually sleep through an alarm, they just never went off.

I also got really good at multiplying 2-digit numbers in a sleep-daze.

~~~
aitchnyu
My Samsung and now Nokia have gaslit me into long-term self-doubt if I sleep
through alarms. In one near miss, I noticed the volume was lowered without my
intention.

------
greggman3
I run into a few iOS bugs often. Today, 3 times today alone, I paused audio
(tap on airpod) and then 5 minutes later tap to resume, nope, tap again, nope,
tap harder! nope, tap harder again angry now that the damn phone isn't effing
working, unlock phone, audio starts :(

Another I run into often, especially with face masks on, is trying to unlock
with a code and how iOS, for lack of a better way to describe it, has an input
buffer.

Let's say your code is 123456 and by accident you enter 1123456. It will error
at 112345 but it will register the 6 so when the error finishes I quickly
enter 123456 which it sees as 612345 (error) with a buffered 6, so repeat two
or three more times getting angrier and frustrated that the EFFING phone won't
unlock. Finally stop, delete the buffered 6 and enter 123456.

There's absolutely no good reason to buffer the 6 that happened 1/2 a second
ago (or whatever the error delay is) IMO.

I have a feeling the new "smart home screen" is going to really suck with it's
AI trying to surface apps for you meaning you can never know where to find an
app. This seems so antithetical to everything Apple wrote about UI design in
the 80s and 90s. I know app ABC is on the first screen 3rd row on the left.
App DEF is on the second screen 2nd row on the right. But no longer, now, at
ever time of the day, at least according to the iOS 14 ad here

[https://www.apple.com/newsroom/2020/09/ios-14-is-
available-t...](https://www.apple.com/newsroom/2020/09/ios-14-is-available-
today/)

the icons will move at different times of the day on the whim of the OS. That
sounds like hell to me

~~~
alasdair_
My personal favorite is an old iOS bug that I ended up going through a super-
convoluted process to report and that they finally fixed.

The bug was extremely simple: the calculator app would ignore the decimal
point depending on whether the phone was held vertically or horizontally.

Steps to reproduce:

1\. Open the calculator application 2\. Ensure the app is held vertically
(non-scientific mode) 3\. Enter a number such as 10,000,000 4\. Attempt to
make the number 10,000,000.1 by pressing "." and "1" 5\. Notice that instead
of this number, the calculator application converts the input to 100,000,001 -
i.e. the decimal point was ignored.

I wouldn’t have minded, except I only discovered the bug during a finance
final in grad school, and It took me three attempts before thinking “maybe the
calculator is wrong”...

Bug id 6743558 for posterity :)

------
kevingadd
This is like the fourth time an iOS update has broken the ability to use your
phone as an alarm clock. Incredibly frustrating. I definitely missed meetings
a couple times back when I owned a first-gen iPhone and relied on it for this
- I eventually bought an old-fashioned clock.

FWIW I've had similar problems with other phones in the past, so this isn't
exclusively an Apple thing - but insufficient QA of alarms is a distressing
ongoing problem with iOS and I don't know why they haven't made sure that it's
a core part of their release process by now.

Unfortunately once you generalize all your notification infrastructure, it
becomes easier to break alarms. The Windows Alarms and Clock app relies on
system notification infrastructure, so if notifications are silenced (there is
a longstanding bug that causes this, and the people responsible for Win10
Notifications don't give a shit), the alarm sound doesn't play until the
notification appears - often hours later. If they played the sound directly
this wouldn't be an issue, but they assume notifications will work. Yay for
abstraction and infrastructure...

------
viach
> I woke up late and well rested today.

And as usually with iOS, the user experience is excellent!

~~~
rjtavares
That's it, I'm starting a twitter account for upvoted jokes on HN. That's
quite an achievement.

~~~
rewtraw
[https://twitter.com/shit_hn_says](https://twitter.com/shit_hn_says) the best
humor is the kind that lacks self awareness

~~~
buzzerbetrayed
Or the kind that is presented with absolutely 0 context.

Most of those tweets are pretty funny, but I can't help but think that a lot
of them wouldn't be so hard to read if we knew the context in which they were
said.

------
exabrial
Why is silicon valley getting more passive aggressive and hostile? Now
dismissal dialogs day "maybe later" instead "no thanks", and product features
are becoming non optional opt ins like this. Stop and think before you
implement something like this and push back on your boss.

~~~
codydh
I think sometimes less confident users see a "No Thanks" as "Not Ever," and
are worried they'll disable something. "Maybe Later" communicates the choice
isn't permanent and they can come back to it later if they want.

~~~
userbinator
I see "Maybe Later" as "we'll force it on you sooner or later", because that's
what it often means in reality.

------
flemhans
My alarm rang normally in the morning after my phone updated itself in the
night.

~~~
kilroy123
Same here. In fact, I was surprised when I woke up to realize it had updated
over night.

------
stemuk
On iPadOS 14 the bedtime feature got removed entirely since there is no Health
App available for iPads. I guess i have to say goodbye to using my iPad as a
high tech alarm clock for now...

------
darrmit
I did not experience this. My iOS Bedtime alarm went off as expected even
though it was moved to Health (and I didn't notice until seeing this article).

------
bartread
iOS has had alarm issues for years. Sometimes my alarm will go off silently
for no obvious reason (e.g., does not depend on whether phone is on silent or
not - alarm should sound anyway). It happens so intermittently that I've never
managed to figure out reproduction steps.

Nevertheless, it's caused me problems enough times (missed trains to London,
for example) that nowadays if it's really important for me to get up I'll
always set a backup alarm on a different device (even a good old alarm clock).

I really wish Apple would fix it.

~~~
woutr_be
This happens to me so many times, sometimes I will wake up about 30 minutes
after my alarm was supposed to go off. I've always wondered if I was somehow
turning of my alarm while waking up and instantly falling back asleep or if my
alarm just never went off.

------
toxik
I do not trust smartphones for my wake up alarm, been bitten too many times. A
simple battery driven one is just so much more reliable.

------
kuon
I think the best thing about being a freelance is that I can have the luxury
of not having an alarm and I wake up when I wake up. I put all my meeting with
customers in the afternoon.

Since I stopped having an alarm in the morning, I'm much happier in my life,
less tired, less stressed, and in the end I can do more work.

~~~
dylan604
I got a cat about this time last year. I haven't needed an alarm clock since.

~~~
toast0
Just FYI, as a long time cat owner. An alarm clock cat will be a reliable
alarm clock, except when you have a very important meeting when it will let
you sleep. Either because it's emotionally connected to you, and senses you
were nervous and having bad sleep and didn't want to disturb you, or becauae
it's a cat and thought it would be fun to mess with you.

If you have a good cat was supposed to wake me up story when you make it to
the meeting, your very important clients will laugh and be amused. You won't
get this contract, but you'll be considered for future ones.

------
cpach
I don’t think this bug would affect me since I have lots of redundancy for my
mourning routines: 15 alarms on my private iPhone, 5 alarms on my work iPhone
and one alarm on my physical alarm clock.

YMMV.

(Yeah that setup is a tad bit excessive but I find it useful when needing to
catch the train at 06:25.)

~~~
diebeforei485
OS updates aside, you should look into a smartwatch haptic alarm. Those are
quiet and very effective, and audio-based alarms (alarm clock or phone) can
act as a backup.

~~~
cpach
Cool! So far I haven’t jumped on the smartwatch train though. Perhaps in the
future :)

------
simonblack
We have a fridge with a third drawer that can be configured as either 'fridge'
or 'freezer'. It has a 'Lock' to prevent the configuration from being changed
accidentally.

We had ours set (and locked) to be in 'freezer' mode. Yesterday, we turned off
the electricity for a few moments to do some work. Later that day, I felt some
frozen bread in that drawer and discovered that it was starting to thaw.

By turning off the electricity, we had reset the mode to 'fridge', even though
all of the other temperature settings in the fridge maintained their previous
configuration.

Why did all of the other settings remain, but that one didn't? Such annoying
technology.

------
hcarvalhoalves
I still wear a cheap Casio G-Shock. I learned to not rely on phones for time
keeping, alarms, etc. A device that constantly runs out of battery is too
unreliable for that. An update breaking the alarm is just the cherry on top.

------
atemerev
The same thing happened with iOS 13. As an ADHD sufferer, I heavily depend on
tens of alarms and reminders. Suffice to say it wasn't a good day for me,
where all these were suddenly silent.

------
dryfish
I clicked update at bedtime thinking this would happen but then I forgot about
it. This post has reminded me and I'm surprised that my alarm did actually go
off this morning.

------
whalesalad
Get a dog. My dogs can tell time so well that I hardly even look at a clock
all day long. Waking up, breakfast, mid-day worktime breaks, dinner and bed
are all pre-planned!

------
jcadam
I still have a basic alarm clock with a battery for back-up. Back when I was
in the Army and oversleeping carried somewhat harsher consequences, I also had
a mechanical wind-up clock as a backup.

I would absolutely never trust a software-controlled device as complex as a
smartphone to wake me up in the morning. If I'm traveling on business, I'll
set the room alarm clock and also request a wake up call from the front desk.

~~~
tzs
I still have a mechanical wind-up alarm clock, a Westclox Baby Ben. It is my
longest owned possession, except possibly for some books.

Even if I go over a decade between occasions where I use it, it still works.

------
booleandilemma
This is why I always set 2 alarms on 2 different devices. It sucks, but I’ve
been burned a few times now by an alarm not going off, for whatever reason.

~~~
slantyyz
I do the same, sometimes with more than 2 devices depending on the importance
of the alarm.

Every time I read about an alarm bug, it makes me think about the iPhone New
Year's Day alarm bug that caused a couple to miss their fertility
treatments[1]. That story made me so sad, because anyone who has been through
that process knows how important timing is, and how expensive the entire
process is.

[1]
[https://web.archive.org/web/20120604024148/http://consumeris...](https://web.archive.org/web/20120604024148/http://consumerist.com/2011/01/iphone-
alarm-bug-makes-couple-miss-fertility-treatment.html)

------
blackrock
Is it obvious to anyone, that to disable the alarm, you must press the home
button?

However, the snooze button is on the screen, as a big red button.

But yet, the disable command is a small hyperlink text? And you’re somehow
supposed to accurately hit this small text, while you’re half asleep? Unless
of course, you knew that you can also hit the home button.

Another stupid design from the Apple design team.

------
ebg13
> _Unfortunately the migration is done by disabling your existing alarm and
> showing a button to open the Health app to set it up again._

I think this is wrong. My alarm worked fine this morning. Knowing what we know
about how people behave in their sleep, it seems likely that they might have
just turned their alarm off at the right time without fully waking up. I've
done that in the past.

------
Xelom
This is an awful user experience. IOS asks to make these kind of updates while
plugged into power at night. If I understand correctly, most of the users will
be left with their alarms disabled in the middle of the night. I couldn’t
understand how does Apple miss a critical point like this when their update
functionality is focused on user’s sleeping hours.

~~~
matthewmacleod
I don't think this is the case – the article mentions that this is explicitly
related to the "bedtime" feature, rather than the more general "alarms"
feature.

I use this feature as well, updated to iOS 14 last night without changing
anything or updating my settings, and the alarm still went off this morning –
so it at least seems like it's a more complex failure that it might first
seem.

~~~
Xelom
Thanks for elaborating. It seems like the impact would be much more less than
what I expected.

------
Dumblydorr
I used an old windows phone that had a full qwerty keyboard and the horizontal
screen slid up over it, really old design from around 2007. Well, this phone
was a terrible alarm, because it literally went to Sleep itself. Upon first
getting it, I ran into my physics exam that was 75% done and had to explain
that both my phone AND I overslept.

------
scarface74
I just checked. I am on iOS 14 and it did migrate my sleep and wake time to
the health app.

Edit: The alarm went off at the appropriate time.

------
prawn
I can't remember if it was iOS/OSX or something else, but I had a situation
where I'd backed up my device before migrating to new hardware, set an alarm,
then restored to the new device from the backup.

Of course, the backup predated the alarm being set, so it never went off on
the new device. Took me a while to realise why...

------
heavenlyblue
There is also a bug in iOS that disables the sound of alarm/timer from time to
time. The alarm goes off with the screen showing the alarm but no sound at
all.

In my case it usually reappears every month or so and is only fixed by
rebooting.

It’s not related to system sounds because I had checked the alarm settings a
few times

Wondering if it’s only me.

------
andreasley
Definitely not great, but if that's the main problem of this iOS update, I'd
consider that a huge success.

------
Boxbot
i can't remember which ios update it was but one of them removed the ability
to set custom wake-up alarm sound (separate from the generic alarms).

did it pop up a warning? no

did it default to a built-in alarm sound? no

did it just stop sounding the alarm, but still show it as active and selected
in the config screen? yes

~~~
heyoo
I simply stopped using the wake-up alarm function due to this. Never figured
out how to make it work again.

~~~
Boxbot
same. i had multiple days of confusion 'cause i thought i was sleeping thru
the alarm / half-consciously dismissing it (something i've had trouble with
before)

i'll never trust apple to provide a simple alarm clock again for anything
important

------
Normille
Ironic that a blog dedicated to annoying technology is illustrated with
countless screengrabs, many of which are too small to be able to read what is
displayed on them.

So I clicked on one of the images, expecting it to open a larger [more
legible] version...

[Normille was annoyed on 17 September.]

~~~
dewey
Thanks for the feedback, in 99% of the cases what's written there is not
important though.

------
martin-adams
Back in the day when iOS couldn't handle daylight savings, I was driving onto
the onramp for the motorway to get to work when my wakeup alarm went off. Not
the first time this type of issue has happened, probably won't be the last.

------
qz2
This is annoying me.

It’s simply too complicated now. We’ve gone past the realms of deterministic
behaviour into some undefinable benefit which requires administration and
understanding past “wake me up then”

I’m going to buy an alarm clock and leave the phone on my desk.

------
carlmr
It happened a few times already that my Huawei (P20 and P30) loaded a software
update at night and then got stuck at Pin entry, before loading alarms. I'm
wondering if the sim cards in other countries don't have a pin.

------
Angostura
Every beta I put in a feedback item saying that moving bedtime from Clock
(where it was easily found) to the horror of trying to find it among heart
rate data in Health was really grim

Obvously took my reports to heart (heh)

~~~
rconti
Health has taken a number of steps backwards.

For one, you have to dig into various screens to find weight+body fat%, and
then go into each item, click "Add data" and then back out to the next one if
you want to update both at the same time.

------
joejohnson
I also upgraded and it migrated my alarm and woke me up at my usual time...

Also, the sleep alarm is still visible at the top of your alarms list in the
Clock app. Not sure what the confusion is here.

------
dirtnugget
I fell asleep before the update went through. Had a regular alarm set instead
of bed time. It rang through despite the phone being SIM-locked and basically
still in update mode.

------
Zelphyr
I'm genuinely worried about Apple now. It seemed to me that, for the most
part, they had avoided the "change for change's sake" mentality that is
rampant in the tech industry. Moving Bedtime to Health is clearly that. Sure,
it could have easily lived in Health just as much as it could live in the
Clock app. I can't think if a real reason to move it wholesale, though. Other
apps can share data with the Health app, why not Clock?

All because some PM at Apple thought, "I gotta change something or they won't
think I'm doing anything."

~~~
Xavdidtheshadow
My guess is that the new sleep tracking features are a part of health (not
clock, where they would be out of place). Since bedtime is also sleep related,
it got moved to health as well.

Doesn't seem like change for change's sake at all.

------
gjsman-1000
This happened to me on iOS 14 a few times now, except the alarm still shows as
enabled in the clock app. At least those days weren’t terribly important...

------
m1117
My alarm on Pixel stopped working one day and just is silent. Maybe I did
something with settings, maybe it's broken, I have no idea.

------
sillysaurusx
This was a persistent problem in iOS 6 and made me late for work at least 5
times. Eventually I learned never to rely on iOS alarms.

------
html5web
Great story! My wife uses alarm, and I have to turn it off literally every
day. I wish same thing happens for us, even once )))

------
abhinavkumars
You are correct the bedtime alarm was disabled by sleep it is buggy on iOS14

------
earthboundkid
Ha, I literally did not update to iOS 14 last night because I figured it would
mess up the alarm.

------
outside1234
And so it begins. Thank you all for testing the OS for when I install it in
three months.

------
danpalmer
I also use "Bedtime", haven't set it up in the Health app, worked just fine.

------
rad_gruchalski
"I woke up late and well rested today." So all in all, it's good. No?

------
johnhenry
> I woke up late and well rested today.

Sometimes life gives us gifts in the form of grievances.

------
gfiorav
I left it updating overnight. The alarm went off as expected. I was surprised!

------
javajosh
Well, this is what happens when your mind is a bicycle for your computer.

------
sigzero
No, you overslept because you didn't make sure you alarm was set.

~~~
dewey
The point of technology is to make life easier, if I'd have to check every
time that everything is done correctly I might as well use a manual alarm I
have to set.

------
WesolyKubeczek
Annoyed because woke up well rested.

Kids these days and their priorities.

------
8K832d7tNmiQ
“I woke up late and well rested today.”

Looks like a happy accident to me.

------
Dirlewanger
Pointless crap like this is what happens when you employ a team of UI
designers full-time: PMs feel guilty about wasting their time so they give
them pointless projects to "modernize" the UI and to make the product more
"holistic" and they come back with completely unnecessary and frustrating
changes like this.

See also: the new reddit/YouTube designs.

------
agumonkey
we're entering digital brazilocene, featuring w3c-golderg machines

~~~
CGamesPlay
Did you mean "brazil ocean"?
[https://www.google.com/search?client=safari&rls=en&q=brazilo...](https://www.google.com/search?client=safari&rls=en&q=brazilocene&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8)

~~~
elcomet
I think brazilocene is a reference to the movie Brazil (mostly about
bureaucracy), and "cene", which is a suffix to design a geological epoch (like
Paleocene)

------
timvisee
iOS not ringing set alarms. This has happened before.

------
tiffanyh
TLDR: "my $1,200 alarm clock didn't work as expected" :)

------
jaimex2
Classic Apple

------
dutch3000
New title - “I used beta software and found a bug”

~~~
dewey
It's not beta software any more. The official public release was yesterday.

------
elramon
and you took the time to write a post about this. wow

------
cryptoz
"It just works"

~~~
ChuckNorris89
And if it doesn't, "you're holding it wrong™" or "you'll need a motherboard
replacement and since your Apple Care is out that'll be $700".

------
mrcnkoba
I learnt this hard way. I never install version _.0. They are usually full of
bugs. The later, the better usually_.2/3 should be fine.

------
josefrichter
I'd understand one annoyed tweet to went your frustration. But an article?
+Someone posting it to HN? +131 points as of now? Srsly?

~~~
mdavidn
I think a bug that could impact everyone relying on the iOS alarm (including
me) is newsworthy and useful.

